# I got the job!



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Woohoo...I got the job at the hospital as an EVS Tech...(janitorial) but hey its the one i wanted becuase I will be working in the same building as my man and the same hours...ride in together...save gas money lol. I am stoked..been looking for a job forever it seems


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:clap: ^5! too! CONGRATS! to anyone finding good employment be job or career in this day and time. .. Now you just gotta keep on kickn azz and takin' names.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I know what ya mean firehazard.....horrid trying to find a job.


----------



## derangedllama (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGO RATZ , Wish we all could follow on the job front as strong as you have ^.<

<still looking>


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the job! As well as being able to save gas, the prices are getting crazy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOO HOOO again awesome freakin news, I am super happy for ya girl


----------

